# Deadlift PR



## nissan11 (Oct 28, 2016)

I haven't posted an training videos in a while so I thought I would upload one. I was able to pull 520 today.


When you guys test your PR do you do accessory work after or just stop after your heaviest pull?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats on the PR!! 

Listen to PoB, DYS, Ecks on the accessory work relative to yer PR. Me personally, I only test PRs maybe once every quarter.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats brother. 

Yes u can still do some light accessory work after. Just don't go crazy. Its different for a lot of guys some are spent after a max effort day and some aren't. 
And I think u could have pulled that for at least a double Nissan.


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2016)

520.....B O O M! Nice job my man.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 28, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Congrats on the PR!!
> 
> Listen to PoB, DYS, Ecks on the accessory work relative to yer PR. Me personally, I only test PRs maybe once every quarter.



I've knocked the frequency of testing PR's back from every cycle to every other training cycle, or every 14 weeks.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice work dude! Looking strong.


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree with X.  You got more in the tank there.  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2016)

If your testing a PR warm up real good the when you get to the lift you're testing you should take big jumps and singles only then do accessories as you please, some programs have you cut down the accessories some don't.

For a 520
135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1
475x1
505x1
520x1

If it was a meet it would look like this
475
505
520


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 29, 2016)

Well done!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2016)

That was @8. Nice job. Smart move pushing the testing back.  I actually prefer to use a 3rm for testing weekly.

As for accessory work after that's up to you. Some light stuff isn't a bad idea after this like split squats or hypers with bodyweight.

Could always get some extra pressing in after too


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 29, 2016)

Congrats on the progress and accomplishment


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice work, Datsun. Good shit. I can't understand why people roll their eyes to the celing when they squat and deadlift. Haha


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 29, 2016)

nice bro!!


----------



## Milo (Oct 29, 2016)

Good shit. RPE 8 you had more.


----------



## halfwit (Oct 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Nice work, Datsun. Good shit. I can't understand why people roll their eyes to the celing when they squat and deadlift. Haha



It's to keep your spine aligned.  I guess it's considered old school, but if you pick a point on the ceiling or area in front of you, you're less apt to turn your head, potentially tweaking your back.   

Nice PR OP! I bet you could have hit 535 though, given how you still looked pretty strong after the lift.


----------



## Milo (Oct 29, 2016)

halfwit said:


> It's to keep your spine aligned.  I guess it's considered old school, but if you pick a point on the ceiling or area in front of you, you're less apt to turn your head, potentially tweaking your back.
> 
> Nice PR OP! I bet you could have hit 535 though, given how you still looked pretty strong after the lift.



If I picked my head up and looked at the ceiling I'd probably pinch a number of nerves. I'm no doc, but that position doesn't look conducive to spinal alignment. Actually looks like it would make it worse. A neutral head position is what would keep the spine "aligned".


----------



## halfwit (Oct 30, 2016)

Milo said:


> If I picked my head up and looked at the ceiling I'd probably pinch a number of nerves. I'm no doc, but that position doesn't look conducive to spinal alignment. Actually looks like it would make it worse. A neutral head position is what would keep the spine "aligned".



I hate quoting other forums for articles because it can be misconstrued as bro-science, but he does link to some good information.  I wanted to provide some actual pubmed stuff for you, but I'm in a hurry to get to a movie with the wife.  I learned this back in the 90's when I was into competitive powerlifting, so I haven't stayed super current on new lifting techniques or styles - but it looks as if it still holds true according to the five minutes I spent on Google.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

awesome job


----------

